# Name a 3D target you don;t see in the market that you would like to



## wvlongshot

One that is reasonably priced.


----------



## sagecreek

A Giraffe


----------



## iammarty

Horse


----------



## terp

obama


----------



## Nubster

wvlongshot said:


> One that is reasonably priced.


This.


----------



## bplayer405

One of my ex-wife


----------



## BEvansnLA

I like this one!!


bplayer405 said:


> One of my ex-wife


----------



## tim2970

T-Rex


----------



## stork64

Chihuahua


----------



## Shawn

Flamingoo. I have seen some before but think they were homemade


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Squirrel


----------



## Dan3140

A big turtle target would be pretty neat.


----------



## jt12

wvlongshot said:


> One that is reasonably priced.


Now that's funny and very very true.


----------



## shaffett

Great response guys, keep them coming. As far as reasonably priced targets, that is actually what our company tries to do, but we are pretty new to the market. (KHAMPASTORE.com in the US). Gearing up for next year, we have a new sculptor ready to go and just trying to decide what we want to add to our line.


----------



## shaffett

Thanks for the suggestion, but a quick internet check showed that there was been a recent executive order banning all unflattering uses of presidential images.


----------



## trout_champ

I'd like to shoot at a lion, tiger, rhino. Something within budget that will last a while though.
Randy


----------



## shaffett

bplayer405 said:


> One of my ex-wife


No problem. We require a minimum order of 10 targets to be able to start a new mold though, so do you think your could organize a buying group of 9 other guys with the same sentiment?


----------



## shaffett

terp said:


> obama


Thanks for the suggestion, but a quick internet check showed that there was been a recent executive order banning all unflattering uses of presidential images.


----------



## SynapsesFire

Gorilla, smurf, goose, Disney characters, trolls, aliens, predator,


----------



## Nubster

shaffett said:


> As far as reasonably priced targets, that is actually what our company tries to do, but we are pretty new to the market.


$430 shipped for a deer target? You aren't doing a very good job at the reasonable price thing unless there's something I missed. I mean that's just stupid. I can get a Rinehart Booner buck for less than $300 shipped and a Woodland Buck for like $125 shipped and a blemished for less than a hundred shipped. What makes your target worth $430? R&W doesn't have a target over $300 including their standing bear and they have great reviews.


----------



## stork64

Nubster said:


> $430 shipped for a deer target? You aren't doing a very good job at the reasonable price thing unless there's something I missed. I mean that's just stupid. I can get a Rinehart Booner buck for less than $300 shipped and a Woodland Buck for like $125 shipped and a blemished for less than a hundred shipped. What makes your target worth $430?


Holy buckets! Is it an actual deer mount for that price?


----------



## Nubster

stork64 said:


> Holy buckets! Is it an actual deer mount for that price?


haha...yeah, real buck hide/horns mounted to an everlasting foam core glued on with unicorn tears.


----------



## shaffett

Nubster said:


> $430 shipped for a deer target? You aren't doing a very good job at the reasonable price thing unless there's something I missed. I mean that's just stupid. I can get a Rinehart Booner buck for less than $300 shipped and a Woodland Buck for like $125 shipped and a blemished for less than a hundred shipped. What makes your target worth $430? R&W doesn't have a target over $300 including their standing bear and they have great reviews.


Not sure where you are seeing those prices for KHAMPA or Rinehart targets. Where do you see the $430 price for our large deer? The large deer retail price is $299 and I believe our online dealer is offering free shipping. It can cost about $100 to ship this target within the US as it is very larger so that makes up a lot of the $299 price - Also, that is for our large deer. It is bigger then the Rinehart 30pt Buck which retails for $676 and I am not sure how Rinehart retail price would be effected by shipping - We do have a 1 pc small deer that though is a little different compares in size to the Rinehart woodland buck. Ours sells for $99 retail and theirs $199. Rinehard certainly does have a lot of targets over $430 retail. You can check the pricing here: http://rinehart3d.com/target-retail-pricing.aspx We also have group buying and dealer programs available, but best to compare apples to apples and not retail to dealer pricing (but even in that our prices are cheaper). In terms of some of the advantages of KHAMPA targets, easy arrow pull foam is a great feature, our Boars are self standing, and easy to assemble interlocking designs for our larger targets.


----------



## woodsman78

Anyone of the big three race baiter haters !!!!!! lol


----------



## sagecreek

shaffett said:


> Not sure where you are seeing those prices for KHAMPA or Rinehart targets. Where do you see the $430 price for our large deer? The large deer retail price is $299 and I believe our online dealer is offering free shipping. It can cost about $100 to ship this target within the US as it is very larger so that makes up a lot of the $299 price - Also, that is for our large deer. It is bigger then the Rinehart 30pt Buck which retails for $676 and I am not sure how Rinehart retail price would be effected by shipping - We do have a 1 pc small deer that though is a little different compares in size to the Rinehart woodland buck. Ours sells for $99 retail and theirs $199. Rinehard certainly does have a lot of targets over $430 retail. You can check the pricing here: http://rinehart3d.com/target-retail-pricing.aspx We also have group buying and dealer programs available, but best to compare apples to apples and not retail to dealer pricing (but even in that our prices are cheaper). In terms of some of the advantages of KHAMPA targets, easy arrow pull foam is a great feature, our Boars are self standing, and easy to assemble interlocking designs for our larger targets.


If you go to checkout, the website is adding $130 for shipping.


----------



## shaffett

Thanks for pointing that out. I will mention it to our distributor. We don't directly run that site, so not exactly sure if that product was excluded from their free shipping program or not. If you are actually interested in trying the deer, send me a private message and I will see if I can get you an even better deal or not.


----------



## shaffett

woodsman78 said:


> Anyone of the big three race baiter haters !!!!!! lol


Every time I think about these type of issues that are effecting our nation, it reminds me of the value of supporting groups that use archery or hunting to bring together kids from diverse backgrounds for positive experiences. City Kids Adventures or Camp Compass Academy are 2 great examples, wish there were more that focused on diverse urban populations. Your post is enough to get me to take the time today to contact these groups about donating some KHAMPA product to them.


----------



## hooiserarcher

Obama, Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, Eric Holder to name a few.........


----------



## Shawn

Tree climbing racoon. Attach to tree instead of staked to ground.


----------



## shaffett

Shawn said:


> Tree climbing racoon. Attach to tree instead of staked to ground.


Best idea yet sir. You might end up with a free product if we make it.


----------



## skynight

hooiserarcher said:


> Obama, Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, Eric Holder to name a few.........


Any white people you don't like?


----------



## hooiserarcher

skynight said:


> Any white people you don't like?


A whole bunch! I hate people equally regardless of race.


----------



## burnerjustin

Saber tooth tiger


----------



## sagecreek

Bear you can mount on a tree. lain:


----------



## rjs

Mini Zebra.


----------



## Cris Anderson

I've always thought about how difficult it would be to make a ballasted series of fish targets...perhaps adjustable somehow for various floating depths. 

Practicing bowfishing in your pool would ROCK.


----------



## sagecreek

Skunk


----------



## mikepse

a snake a life size deer that does not look like a 400 pound deer or a monkey maybe a duck a chicken how about a frog or something that will last up to 5 years with shooting nothing but broad heads.....musk rat, donkey


----------



## Shawn

shaffett said:


> Best idea yet sir. You might end up with a free product if we make it.


Could be set up to shoot both sides or middle back. If so I would donate it to my local club for all to shoot and enjoy.


----------



## shaffett

Shawn said:


> Could be set up to shoot both sides or middle back. If so I would donate it to my local club for all to shoot and enjoy.


If we did it it would not be available until about mid-summer when we run our next batch, but it is now at the top of our list for new potential designs. This winter the next target in production is actually a dart board themed 3D target for bars/hunting lodges/your gameroom.


----------



## shaffett

mikepse said:


> a snake a life size deer that does not look like a 400 pound deer or a monkey maybe a duck a chicken how about a frog or something that will last up to 5 years with shooting nothing but broad heads.....musk rat, donkey


Shooting a giant snake target would be fun. I wonder if anyone has ever tried snake hunting with a bow. Of course a little non-optimal, but sounds like the kind of thing my friends and I would have tried growing up.


----------



## whitetail hnter

how about a kangaroo or panda


----------



## wheelie

Cris Anderson said:


> I've always thought about how difficult it would be to make a ballasted series of fish targets...perhaps adjustable somehow for various floating depths.
> 
> Practicing bowfishing in your pool would ROCK.


Like my gar that is ment to go in water?


----------



## whitetail hnter

aardvark


----------



## Topper1018

those little tiny deer/goat things with the fangs that jim shockey goes after cant think of the name, from europe i think.

also.. walking ZOMBIE!

Maybe a peacock in strut would be cool


----------



## Bowfinger63

Zombies!!


----------



## sixstringer4528

White walker


----------



## Cris Anderson

wheelie said:


> Like my gar that is ment to go in water?


Absolutely!! They could make all different types and sizes of fish. Closed cell foam density would determine floating depth.

Bowfishing in your backyard would rock lol. Doing so in an above ground pool with mediocre aim wouldn't be recommended though .


----------



## MADZUKI

How about a Harp Seal


----------



## booner sniper

How about large rabbit and wolverine targets


----------



## sagecreek

Do you have any turkeys?


----------



## mdewitt71

Saw these targets on ebay a few times... I am interested. 
How are your targets so light? 
The Bear target stands 53 inches tall but, is only 22 pounds? 
My lil 3D Deer is heavier than that.... doesnt seem right. 
I would really like to see some pics of the targets next to people for some "real" size comparision as well. 
Got any you tube vids out on your targets?


----------



## shaffett

sagecreek said:


> Do you have any turkeys?


No Turkey yet. We have a pheasant with real feathers and a 4 sided block with 1 side that is meant to be a general large bird possibly a female turkey. We have thought about Turkey and it might be on the list for the 2015.


----------



## shaffett

mdewitt71 said:


> Saw these targets on ebay a few times... I am interested.
> How are your targets so light?
> The Bear target stands 53 inches tall but, is only 22 pounds?
> My lil 3D Deer is heavier than that.... doesnt seem right.
> I would really like to see some pics of the targets next to people for some "real" size comparision as well.
> Got any you tube vids out on your targets?


Rinehart's 60" $800 bear is about 37 pounds I believe and there small $200 standing bears at 28" and 12 pounds. Our bear has a narrower profile then rhineharts at 17.5" while there large one is 23", so our density compares to the rineharts, but we do use a very high elasticity foam to get a good combination of arrow stropping, easy arrow pull and cost efficiency. 

We really have not done much yet in the US to market ourselves, but we are gearing up for 2015 now. We have a draft of our video you can see at: One of our US agents made a draft of a video you can see here: You can see a draft of the video here with some of the targets in it: https://www.dropbox.com/s/lrd6adko13y3i57/khampaca.mp4?dl=0


----------



## x12arrow

A Baboon. Everybody has always wanted to put the smack down on one at the zoo! You can name it monkey butt!!


----------



## brushmaster82

squirrel groundhog racoon fisher-(animal species) and goose or duck would all be nice 3d to shoot at and would allow creative minds to come up with some very creative shots at shoots or in the backyard.


----------



## brushmaster82

Shawn said:


> Tree climbing racoon. Attach to tree instead of staked to ground.


had the same idea lol that would be an awesome target to see.


----------



## barnesville4

Polar bear, kangaroo, muskox


----------



## Shawn

Goose/waterfowl


----------



## Shawn

Honey Badger


----------



## holedriller

Charging cape buffalo


----------



## KimberTac1911

Kola bear. You could place in a low tree branch and it would create some difficult shots


----------



## shaffett

KimberTac1911 said:


> Kola bear. You could place in a low tree branch and it would create some difficult shots


That would be easy to find a way to hang, We are looking at doing a racoon climbing a tree from someone elses suggestion, so, that would also be good for creating various shots.


----------



## shaffett

holedriller said:


> Charging cape buffalo


Would love to do it. The set up for big targets for us is around $3,500 and we sell very few of or our larger targets like our Lion. So, if you know anyone who would want 100 charging Cape Buffallo, or someone willing to pay over $4000 for one we're ready to start the mold


----------



## [email protected]

A Sika deer would be great and I would like an albino/piebald deer.


----------



## wvbowhunter06

I wAnta shoot a chubacabra


----------



## shaffett

wvbowhunter06 said:


> I wAnta shoot a chubacabra


That would be awesome. I think PETA would even go for shooting one of those things. I had people suggest Bigfoots, Orks, Trolls, and vampires. Hard to know if we could sell enough to make our money worth on the set up.


----------



## tackscall

sixstringer4528 said:


> White walker


Winter is coming


----------



## sixstringer4528

tackscall said:


> Winter is coming


GoT


----------



## tackscall

Lannister targets?


----------



## sixstringer4528

tackscall said:


> Lannister targets?


Except for Tyrian, I have respect for an imp.


----------



## shaffett

sagecreek said:


> Do you have any turkeys?


No Turkey's yet but we have a 4 sided block with a Turkey on 1 side. . .


----------



## otisT

bplayer405 said:


> One of my ex-wife





shaffett said:


> No problem. We require a minimum order of 10 targets to be able to start a new mold though, so do you think your could organize a buying group of 9 other guys with the same sentiment?


So, all he needs to do is round up nine ex husband-in-laws, that are into archery too, and you're good to go?


----------



## shaffett

otisT said:


> So, all he needs to do is round up nine ex husband-in-laws, that are into archery too, and you're good to go?



Something like that. If she is between husbands he could set up a match.com site for her stating she's looking for a man that's into 3D shoots.


----------



## Andy_W7ATR

wouldnt work anyway, he'd duck every time something came his way


----------



## hmbuttercup

squirrel that straps to a tree..... don't miss!!!


----------



## irishhacker

Isis


----------



## benzy

The "Squeal like a pig" guy from Deliverance.


----------



## Camp

Skunk


----------



## allxs

House Cat.... noone sed House Cat, that would be so realistic. LOL


----------



## irishhacker

Would love to see a house cat as well....


----------



## stratton2002

I would love to see a possum, giant bee, giant spider, a giant $100 bill target


----------



## stratton2002

A giant clock target with numbers


----------



## irishhacker

A big rooster..


----------



## wa-prez

Camp said:


> Skunk


Rinehart makes skunks. Our club has a pair, always put out two because there is only room for so many arrows in a small target.


----------



## jaximus

a* football helmet*, being a die hard packer fan and growing up and living in wisconsin my whole life, i would take great satisfaction sending arrows downrange at a helmet with an orange C, or painting it purple with some white horns. 

for ease of manufacturing, it could even just be a shell that slips over one of the current smaller ball or block type targets so that the inner core is replaceable if it were to wear out.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe

Kanye West and Kim K. on a motorcycle.


----------



## Jaliv92

Mud grip tire
Octopus 
Mail box


----------



## tackscall

jaximus said:


> a* football helmet*, being a die hard packer fan and growing up and living in wisconsin my whole life, i would take great satisfaction sending arrows downrange at a helmet with an orange C, or painting it purple with some white horns.
> 
> for ease of manufacturing, it could even just be a shell that slips over one of the current smaller ball or block type targets so that the inner core is replaceable if it were to wear out.


When was the last time the Bears or Vikings caused you any pain??


----------



## scott t

Sasquatch!


----------



## jaximus

tackscall said:


> When was the last time the Bears or Vikings caused you any pain??


they always get to pick ahead of the packers in the draft!


----------



## shaffett

scott t said:


> Sasquatch!


Got to give credit where it is due. At $3000 they at the other end of the price spectrum from us but this guy has made a awesome huge Sasquatch already. 
http://www.masterpiecearcherytargets.com/


----------



## oredigger

treed mountain lion....now how to get the arrows back


----------



## scott t

shaffett said:


> Got to give credit where it is due. At $3000 they at the other end of the price spectrum from us but this guy has made a awesome huge Sasquatch already.
> http://www.masterpiecearcherytargets.com/


Thats pretty cool. Im talking like a Torso Squatch. Like the Undead Fred. I built a platform to put my zombie torso on and it stands same height as an average human. when set up in woods with brush covering base it looks pretty cool and is a fun target.


----------



## D-Bak

I think you could make quite a bit of money on sports rivalries. If you had a wolverine jersey or a big block M or their mascot itself (or a helmet as suggested before) I can pretty much guarantee every club here in Ohio would have it on their course. There is no hate like that for the team up north. 

Ohio state - team up north 
duke - North Carolina
Florida -Florida state. 
Auburn - Alabama

There are hundreds in all sports and doing just a little research could probably get you quite a few molds to make


----------



## MOvenatic

Armadillos seem to be invading. Might need some target practice on them.


----------



## shaffett

scott t said:


> Thats pretty cool. Im talking like a Torso Squatch. Like the Undead Fred. I built a platform to put my zombie torso on and it stands same height as an average human. when set up in woods with brush covering base it looks pretty cool and is a fun target.


Would be possible. We can get torso type designs done for around $100 retail, but the set up is rather expensive. If you have a group of friends who need about 50pc, that would be enough for me to get started.


----------



## TacticalCowboy

A jackle, duiker, wooly mammoth.


----------



## hmbuttercup

life size hummingbird !! a 10 or a 0 !


----------



## Hey Abbott

Life size charging elefant.


----------



## shaffett

Hey Abbott said:


> Life size charging elefant.


No problem, but finding the clients willing to spend $5000+ on one would be the challenge. . . .


----------



## Zixer

Sloth hanging from a tree..... upside down......


----------



## shaffett

Zixer said:


> Sloth hanging from a tree..... upside down......


Nice. That's a good one. Will put that on the new possibilities list.


----------



## rweyman

Every deer hunters nusiance animal!! The Chipmunk!!!


----------



## shaffett

rweyman said:


> Every deer hunters nusiance animal!! The Chipmunk!!!


How about a plank of wood with 3 or 4 chipmunk playing on it, shooter can take his choice of which one he would like to make an example of.


----------



## tackscall

Big beer bottle


----------



## Scott.Barrett

Zebra....would make finding the twelve fun!!!


----------



## juststartin08

python hanging from a branch. I like the sloth also. + 1 vote for the ex wife


----------



## rweyman

I like the plank of wood w/3 or 4 chipmunks. Let us know what you all decide.


----------



## elkbow69

I dont know if anyone has said it and I didnt read the whole thread but,,, stay with me here,,,,


ZOMBIES! Real life sized ZOMBIES! You'll sell the heck outa them!


----------



## jaximus

football helmet, rivalries sell!!


----------



## EROS

irishhacker said:


> Isis


I seconded this one.


----------



## shaffett

EROS said:


> I seconded this one.


That would be a pleasure to make and shoot.


----------



## wa-prez

oredigger said:


> treed mountain lion....now how to get the arrows back


We attached a board to a tree trunk with a hinge, prop up the outboard end with a stick.

Put the mountain lion or cougar or bobcat on the board, now it looks like he's sitting on a limb.

Archers pull out the prop stick and let the board hinge down to retrieve their arrows, then put the target back up before they leave target. 

You do have to set this one up with PLENTY safety room behind the target, as will be shooting at an upwards angle.


----------



## stringgun

bigbadwoolfe said:


> Kanye West and Kim K. on a motorcycle.


Could put a 10 ring on each of her cheeks


----------



## oredigger

wa-prez said:


> We attached a board to a tree trunk with a hinge, prop up the outboard end with a stick.
> 
> Put the mountain lion or cougar or bobcat on the board, now it looks like he's sitting on a limb.
> 
> Archers pull out the prop stick and let the board hinge down to retrieve their arrows, then put the target back up before they leave target.
> 
> You do have to set this one up with PLENTY safety room behind the target, as will be shooting at an upwards angle.


I like it! Thanks for the simple idea on how to deal with this.


----------



## Atascaderobow

Chukar or Mountain Quail. Can't trick em in the wild, with my shotgun, so I might have a shot with an arrow when they're fake.

Or a friggin butt ugly opossum.


----------



## shaffett

Thanks for all the great feedback everyone. We made some good decisions for our 2015 new products with all the great input. Feel free to keep the ideas coming.


----------



## beartree

A short fat alligator.


----------



## shaffett

beartree said:


> A short fat alligator.


Good timing, we just came out with one this month: http://www.khampastore.com/alligator/


----------



## shaffett

beartree said:


> A short fat alligator.











http://www.khampastore.com/alligator/


----------



## Neohighlander

A standing lifelike zombie would sell! Zombies are so hot right now!!


----------



## shaffett

Neohighlander said:


> A standing lifelike zombie would sell! Zombies are so hot right now!!


We have thought about zombies. would need to have a good artist carve the mold block though. A full standing zombie would be rather expensive vs. a torso. We have found the targets over $200 retail do not sell well at all and a say 5' 10" standing zombie would be right around there.


----------



## beartree

Looked at the gator really need that around my pond where we have shoots.what is the size and the shipping on that .


----------



## shaffett

beartree said:


> Looked at the gator really need that around my pond where we have shoots.what is the size and the shipping on that .


All the info for pricing with shipping is on the site mentioned. 
Assembled product is about 1.6m x 0.6 x 0.22m tall 
If you are a range and want to start with buying a handful of KHAMPA targets, let me know in a private message and I can send you our dealer/range price list.


----------



## beartree

Is the posted price include shipping?


----------



## Isble

I would love to see Frodo from Lord of the Rings. Great books and movies but he annoyed the hell out of me in the movies! Great 12 ring right through the ring he wore around his neck.


----------



## shaffett

It does not, but if you put it in the cart and try to check out it will auto calculate it for you. I think it is $21.65 for shipping. If you buy about 5 medium sized targets or the equivalent you can qualify for dealer pricing which is about 35% off.


----------



## shaffett

Isble said:


> I would love to see Frodo from Lord of the Rings. Great books and movies but he annoyed the hell out of me in the movies! Great 12 ring right through the ring he wore around his neck.


We thought about trying to do licensing with Lords of the Rings for an Orc (what most people want to shoot), but I don't think they would give us the license to turn the hero of the story into a target


----------



## bpsmith73

I would love this!


----------



## shaffett

bpsmith73 said:


> I would love this!


You mean the Lord of the Rings Orc, or Froto or other?


----------



## shaffett

*Targets*



beartree said:


> Is the posted price include shipping?


Did you ever make a decision on this?


----------



## EVILution

First, I want to say I'm a fan of the alligator target. He'll have a spot on my range one day. 

As far as targets, it looks like all of the basics are there. I like to mess around with some aerial archery every now and again. How about a nice durable target that we can shoot out of the sky?


----------



## shaffett

EVILution said:


> First, I want to say I'm a fan of the alligator target. He'll have a spot on my range one day.
> 
> As far as targets, it looks like all of the basics are there. I like to mess around with some aerial archery every now and again. How about a nice durable target that we can shoot out of the sky?


glad to hear you like the alligator. If you can buy 3 medium targets we can offer you dealer pricing (just contact me by private message). 

Love the idea of Arial archery. Have often though of the idea of trying to launch our pheasant into the air and shoot them. It is one of out 2 40lb or less rated targets though and the neck would brake after a certain number of launches. We could rig this bird or another one with a sturdier neck though. Or maybe you were thinking stationary on a pole? We are coming out with a RC target carrier soon and could stick a bird on a post on that. . . What else would make a good Arial target.


----------



## EVILution

The pheasant would be a great if it were able to survive the drops and if there was an easy way of holding/throwing it with one hand. As far as what I look for in an aerial target it has to be light and easy to hold and throw. Right now I use things like wiffle balls or milk jugs with old rags in them. I've used foam discs before but they were of such a low quality foam that my buddies and I destroyed the target in one afternoon.

What constitutes a medium sized target?


----------



## shaffett

EVILution said:


> The pheasant would be a great if it were able to survive the drops and if there was an easy way of holding/throwing it with one hand. As far as what I look for in an aerial target it has to be light and easy to hold and throw. Right now I use things like wiffle balls or milk jugs with old rags in them. I've used foam discs before but they were of such a low quality foam that my buddies and I destroyed the target in one afternoon.
> 
> What constitutes a medium sized target?


Our small targets: small rabbit, pheasant, round ball (also a great aerial target and not easily destroyed) (1 pt)
Medium targets: large rabbit, fox, goat, boar, alligator, bear, 4 sided animal block, and small deer (3 pt) 
Larger Targets: large deer, Lion (5pc)

3 small targets can add up to a medium or some combination to to add up to 9 points gets dealer pricing.


----------



## mgs270

The Barry Soetoro model with a 14 ring in the center of the forehead


----------



## erk

Giant Tick!


----------



## shaffett

Can't find the guy who recommended a racoon climbing a tree, but here it is: 
https://www.amazon.com/KHAMPA-Racco...&qid=1583743985&s=merchant-items&sr=1-1-fkmr0


----------



## rapids

Musk ox, as I will be going to Greenland in September 2021.


----------



## shaffett

rapids said:


> Musk ox, as I will be going to Greenland in September 2021.


That would be awesome. I could run a 1 off you you, but the set up would be about $7,000 alone!


----------

